

Need Capital? What’s harder, equity or debt?  - cwan
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/09_72/s0912030511552.htm

======
michaelaiello
Debit vs equity decision should be based on the tax advantage of debit vs
probability of going bankrupt

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modigliani-Miller_theorem>

